# Cost to install commercial vent hood?



## GONoob (Jul 24, 2017)

So I'm venturing into opening a restaurant so please bear with me as this is my first restaurant. I pretty much had to double my budget to get this rolling and really cant afford to be taken advantage of at this point. I got a quote for $25k to buy and install a 24' vent hood(Two x 12). 

I checked online to buy it myself new, and it seems I can get 2 hoodsx12' with exhaust fan, and fire suppression systems for around $14k so thats 11k to just install it?! Seems a bit high to me.. 

Also, if anyone knows where I can find used vent hoods and walk in cooler/freezer combo please let me know!


----------



## Flash (Jul 25, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 25, 2017)

I have been around 2inside churches that went as follows
First $12,000
Second was mostly used parts but much bigger with an install cost of $10,000


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 25, 2017)

They put a layer of cement board on the wall and then stainless sheet over that.  That's a large cost....  But it is a very extensive install procedure


----------



## Nuttin Better (Jul 26, 2017)

The cost of $24000 for a 24 foot hood is about the going cost if that is for all new equipment. The last one I had installed was a 7 foot hood and it cost $9000 and that was 8 years ago. You can buy used equipment  but the last time I check the price was around $100 a foot for the vent hood only. You still have to buy exhaust fans, make up air fans, ducts, fire suppression system and controls.  If you buy used equipment make sure the exhaust and make up air fans are correctly sized for the size of the hood. 

Also the health department is going to require the wall behind the cooking equipment to be covered with stainless steel. The last time I bought that a 4 x 8 sheet was $350.

I recommend you hire someone who is in the business of selling and installing hood systems. Depending on where you are located the local Building or Fire Department may require you to submit engineered drawings for the hood installation.


----------

